# welse in der maas



## der-Marcel (21. Mai 2007)

bitte lacht mich net aus aber wollte ma fragen ob es möglich ist welse geziehlt in der maas zu fangen?


----------



## Lachsy (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: welse in der maas*

welse in der Maas gibt es

Welse unterliegen aber dem endnahmeverbot. bzw drauf angeln ist verboten



> Geschützte Fischarten
> Im Naturschutzgesetz sind eine Anzahl Fischarten aufgenommen worden, auf die Sie nicht angeln dürfen. Es handelt sich um die folgenden Arten:
> Schneider (Alandblecke) - Bachneunauge - Schmerle - Bitterling - Ellritze - Schnäpel - Wels - Schlammpeitzger - Steinbeißer - Westgroppe - Flußneunauge - Stör.


----------



## marca (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: welse in der maas*

Ich habe letztes Jahr mal einen,leider toten,Wels im Wasser gesehn.
Der hatte so geschätzte 1-1,3 Meter.
Bin mir auch fast sicher,dass ich mal so ein Vieh dran hatte.
Beim Gufiangeln auf Zander war das,ein Hammerbiss und dann Stehen,Abziehen,Stehen,Abziehen....
Ist dann wohl leider ausgeschlitzt.
Ansonsten,siehe oben,das Posting von Lachsy.


----------



## der-Marcel (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: welse in der maas*

mhh schade. werd ich wohl mal mit köfi uf große hechte angeln gehen müssen

aber danke für die antworten


----------



## powermike1977 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: welse in der maas*

moin!
habe gerade in einer ausgabe von "visblad" gelesen, dass sich die niederländischen angelvereine/fischereibehörde usw. darum bemühen, den wels "angelbar" zu machen. da gabs n ganzes kapitel über limburg, die maas und den wels. suche das ganze mal raus und komme noch mal zurück.
bis dann - mike


----------



## marca (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: welse in der maas*

Na,das wäre doch was:die Maas als Ebro für Arme.
Es lebe die globale Erwärmung!!


----------



## Sebÿ (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: welse in der maas*

Hi!
Ein Freund hatte schon mal einen Wels beim Nachtangeln auf Aal am Haken.
Der hatte gute 60cm. Ob man sie nun aber gezielt beangeln
kann, kann ich nicht sagen. Mir fallen auch keine geeigneten
Stellen von der Grenze bis nach Arcen ein, wo ich es versuchen würde. Zudem ist ja auch verboten gezielt darauf zu angeln.
MfG
Sebastian


----------



## powermike1977 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: welse in der maas*

moinsen,

hehe, der vergleich zum ebro stand tatsächlich so in der letzten ausgabe vom "het visblad" - da war halt auch ein längerer artikel über limburg drin. schlimm wirds wohl, wenn demnächst dutzende delfine beim makrelen-angeln als beifang draufgehen !!!

habe mal kontakt mit der sportvisserij nederland aufgenommen. antwort lautet, dass der wels auf jeden fall NICHT gezielt beangelt werden darf. Ob der fisch früher oder später aus dem "flora & fauna gesetz" genommen - und somit dann beangelt werden darf wird man mir erst im laufe dieser bzw. anfang nächster woche sagen können. 

also - da ja jetzt wieder raubfischsaison ist kann man in NL getrost auf hecht und co. angeln...und sangria und wels vorerst am ebro lassen/geniessen .
melde mich wenn ich antwort bekommen habe.

mike


----------



## der-Marcel (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: welse in der maas*

*schon was neues?*


----------



## powermike1977 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: welse in der maas*

hier die aktuellste antwort in niederländisch:

Zoals beloofd zou ik bij nog een collega navragen of de meerval op korte termijn misschien niet langer wordt aangemerkt als een beschermde inheemse diersoort. Ook deze collega bevestigde dat er geen sprake van is dat de meerval al op heel korte termijn niet meer zal worden aangemerkt als beschermde inheemse soort. De meerval komt inmiddels al wel weer zo veelvuldig voor dat je je kan afvragen of bescherming nog langer nodig is. Het is de Minister van Landbouw die beslist of bepaalde dieren of planten aangemerkt worden als beschermde inheemse soort, maar vor zover ons bekend is de Minister op dit moment niet bezig om de meerval van de lijst van beschermde soorten af te halen.
> 
> Met vriendelijke groet,
> 
> Frans Boonstra
> 
> Juridisch medewerker
> 
> Sportvisserij Nederland
> Postbus 162
> 3720 AD Bilthoven
> Bezoekadres: Leijenseweg 115, 3721 BC Bilthoven
> Telefoon: 030 - 605 84 00
> Fax: 030 - 603 98 74


also: in näherer zukunft bleibt alles beim alten. die mühlen der....blabla. dauert halt noch was. gut ist, dass der fisch wieder da ist-und zahlreich! als beifang also möglich-aber gezielt darf man es halt nicht!

thats it-mike


----------



## der-Marcel (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: welse in der maas*

danke für deine bemühungen

schade kann man nichts machen


----------



## Sneep (3. April 2008)

*AW: welse in der maas*

Hallo, 

Das mit der Zunahme der Welse im Gebiet im Roermond kann ich bestätigen. Sowohl für die Maas, als auch für den Unterlauf der Rur kann man sagen, dass die Bestände jedes Jahr zunehmen. Das gilt auch für den Rapfen, während der Zander stetig zurückgeht.

Rekord bislang mit dem E-Gerät in einem Zulauf von 12 m Breite auf 200 m Länge, 14 Stück, allerdings überwiegend kleine. Meistens liegen die Waller direkt unter Land in selbstgeschlagenen Höhlen an steilen Ufern. Solche Stellen und die Verbindungen zwischen Häfen und Maas sind die besten Stellen, weil hier die Welse nachts zwischen Ruhe- und Fressplatz wechseln. Als Köder kommt bei den Experten fast nur das Tauwurmbündel in Frage. Man muss aber sagen, dass es sehr viele Welse um die 60 cm gibt, die wirklich Schweren sind aber (noch) sehr selten.

In NL gibt es 2 verschiedene Gesetze für Fische.
Zum ersten das normale Fischereigesetz wie bei uns in Deutschland und zum anderen das Naturschutzgesetz. Jetzt kommt es darauf an, unter welches Gesetz der Waller fällt. Ich denke dass er unter das Naturschutzgesetz fällt. Dann wird es wirklich schwierig ihn freizugeben, denn das ist ein besonders hoher Schutz. Der Lachs zum Beispiel ins in NL auch ganzjährig geschont, steht aber "nur" unter dem Schutz des Fischereirechts.

mfg

Sneep


----------



## hans 58 (3. April 2008)

*AW: welse in der maas*



Lachsy schrieb:


> welse in der Maas gibt es
> 
> Welse unterliegen aber dem endnahmeverbot. bzw drauf angeln ist verboten



Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt #6

Sollte trotzdem einer Anbeißen, ist dieser sofort und unbeschadet im selbigen Gewässer zurück zu setzen|znaika:


----------



## powermike1977 (4. April 2008)

*AW: welse in der maas*

hi,
habe nochmal im angelladen in maaastricht nachgefragt. das witzige ist, dass man in belgien (von maastricht aus gesehen echt nur auf der anderen seite der maas) wohl auf wels angeln darf. also einfach papiere in belgien holen und ran (hab sowas schonmal in deutschland gehoert-wo es von einem bundesland zum naechsten aehnliche unterschiede gibt). 
gruss,
mike


----------



## sditges (9. April 2008)

*AW: welse in der maas*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> hi,
> habe nochmal im angelladen in maaastricht nachgefragt. das witzige ist, dass man in belgien (von maastricht aus gesehen echt nur auf der anderen seite der maas) wohl auf wels angeln darf. also einfach papiere in belgien holen und ran (hab sowas schonmal in deutschland gehoert-wo es von einem bundesland zum naechsten aehnliche unterschiede gibt).
> gruss,
> mike


 


:vik:

Deine Signatur gefällt mir #6


tschuldigung für den Post.... aber es musste raus


----------

